# Quick Question! Can I use the spray adhesive from Lowes?



## famas35 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi! I do not have time to order the regular spray adhesive. The only thing we found is Loctite adhesive spray from Lowes. I was wondering could we use this to hold our shirts in place while printing, even though it says it's for permanent use? Anyone ever tried it? Or is any adhesive ok and it all depends on how you use it?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

famas35 said:


> Hi! I do not have time to order the regular spray adhesive. The only thing we found is Loctite adhesive spray from Lowes. I was wondering could we use this to hold our shirts in place while printing, even though it says it's for permanent use? Anyone ever tried it? Or is any adhesive ok and it all depends on how you use it?


 

I would say 'no'.
Especially since you say that it's listed as a permanent adhesive. That would most likely be a nightmare that would live on.

Instead, for an emergency case, I'd say use regular Elmers glue, but thin it down with a lil water first, then card it on your platen, then flash it til dry.

the other thought is to get some temp adhesive also known as repositional adhesive.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Try a craft store, like Michael's, and make sure that the adhesive isn't flammable if you're using a heat press. The "crafters" use some light adhesives for positioning fabrics and such.


----------



## nateca (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey dude, 

I would definitely not use the permanent adhesive...if in a tight spot, I would say get some Elmer's glue.. dilute it with water, then apply to pallet. This should work pretty good, just get the ratio correct so it's not too watery.. hope this helps...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree...... try Michael's or Hobbly Looby they both have repositionable adhesive spray that can be used in a pinch., just don't use too much it has a tendency to cake up on ya and leave residue on the inside of the garment.

I would first look in the area for a screen printing supply store to see if I can get from them, where in Da' South are you located?


----------



## famas35 (Apr 21, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> I agree...... try Michael's or Hobbly Looby they both have repositionable adhesive spray that can be used in a pinch., just don't use too much it has a tendency to cake up on ya and leave residue on the inside of the garment.
> 
> I would first look in the area for a screen printing supply store to see if I can get from them, where in Da' South are you located?


Live in Northern Louisiana! We used to have about 2 silk screen supplie stores around. But not anymore. Least not that I know of!


----------



## famas35 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all! We did find repositioning adhesive by Scotch that is working pretty good for now! Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## famas35 (Apr 21, 2010)

famas35 said:


> Hi all! We did find repositioning adhesive by Scotch that is working pretty good for now! Thanks for your help!!!



BTW, we found it at Michael's and used a downloaded 50% off coupon too!


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

3M 77 is a good substitute. Pricey but has a tack that lasts. I preferred it for long run fleece orders where I needed the tack to last longer to avoid constantly spraying adhesive on every round.

Alan Buffington
Murakami Screen USA


----------

